# Neat video of brush removal



## SouthernLA (Jun 23, 2006)

http://media.putfile.com/Auto-slopen This is why I ask alot of questions when I buy used equipment!


----------



## Ekka (Jun 23, 2006)

That was friggin awesome!

No stopping that machine, even munched the tyres, engine, the lot ... holy dooleys.

10/10 .... that's a tough product.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool! That thing even had a hot engine!


The difference between men and boys is the price of their toys...





Got a sign with that on it for my Dad's shop once, as a birthday present.


----------



## CRN Tree (Jun 23, 2006)

that was pretty cool, looks like a redneck fire dept. extracation tool


----------



## stihlatit (Jun 23, 2006)

holy poop batman that chine has got it going.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (Jun 24, 2006)

That was crazy, im glad my car stays with me. lol:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 12guns (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm speechless...very cool.


----------



## spin101 (Jun 24, 2006)

That was great man. Wish i had one


----------



## mini kahuna (Aug 4, 2006)

my god!! T-Rex has nothing on that monster,the best part is you chewed up a dodge caravan what a pos that thing was.
great vid I watched it a dozen times and I laughed everytime.


----------

